# Canadian looking to move to Western Europe (Scotland)



## FidgeFodge (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello, 

My boyfriend and I presently live in Toronto. I will complete school this December in Hospital administration and my main work background is administrative. He works in printing/press and went to school for Graphic Design. 

I understand we won't necessarily find a job in our field of experience but would love any information on the steps to take in order to move to Edinburgh, Scotland. What should we begin doing? How much money should we collectively have before taking on this venture, and how difficult would it be finding work once we're over there?

We're also not opposed to other Western European countries (i.e, France, Spain, Norway, Germany etc.) but have experienced Edinburgh and love it, and also think it would be easier to work since it's english speaking.

We have no problem learning a language, it just won't happen very quickly.

Any information would be great, we're quite new at this but would love to live abroad!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

FidgeFodge said:


> Hello,
> 
> My boyfriend and I presently live in Toronto. I will complete school this December in Hospital administration and my main work background is administrative. He works in printing/press and went to school for Graphic Design.
> 
> ...


If you are both aged under 30, the easiest way to move to Scotland is to get a Youth Mobility Scheme visa, a new name for working holiday visa, for which Canadians are eligible. It gives you two years in UK living and working, and there's practically no restriction on a kind of work you can do, but of course it doesn't guarantee a job. It's really tough to get any sort of job at the moment because of stagnant economy and most firms and public bodies are shedding staff rather than recruiting. But you only need to be lucky once to find work, and best way is to be in UK replying to job ads and attending interviews. 
Apart from UK, there are several European countries that offer WHV to Canadians, so check it out.
Alternatively, if you have a UK-born grandparent, you are eligible for ancestry visa for 5 years, after which you can apply for indefinite leave to remain (settlement).


----------



## FidgeFodge (Jun 22, 2010)

Joppa said:


> If you are both aged under 30, the easiest way to move to Scotland is to get a Youth Mobility Scheme visa, a new name for working holiday visa, for which Canadians are eligible. It gives you two years in UK living and working, and there's practically no restriction on a kind of work you can do, but of course it doesn't guarantee a job. It's really tough to get any sort of job at the moment because of stagnant economy and most firms and public bodies are shedding staff rather than recruiting. But you only need to be lucky once to find work, and best way is to be in UK replying to job ads and attending interviews.
> Apart from UK, there are several European countries that offer WHV to Canadians, so check it out.
> Alternatively, if you have a UK-born grandparent, you are eligible for ancestry visa for 5 years, after which you can apply for indefinite leave to remain (settlement).


Thank you for the information! I'll read into all of it immediately. I understand these run out at the age of 31, I'm 28 now so I'll have to take that into consideration. 

It's also tough because my boyfriend has a good paying job and owns a home so for him he'd be giving up a lot more than me, so it's a gamble on his part. 

Do you know how difficult it would be to start a business in another country?


----------

